

McWhopper Proposal - spking
http://mcwhopper.com

======
forgettableuser
It would be fascinating to see what is required to actually make this work.
Sadly, the red tape alone seems like it would be enough to kill it before
meeting the deadline.

\- Getting the permits to sell food (in Chicago of all places)

\- Getting a one day location

\- Figuring out legal liability (who gets sued if somebody gets hurt/sick)?

\- How are those custom design bags, wrappers, uniforms going to be produced?
A McDonalds or Burger King supplier or 3rd party?

\- How are you going to get workers for that one day for that one location? Do
you have to hire temporary workers or do you divert existing workers? How will
that impact overtime and other local labor laws (in Chicago)?

\- How is the actual burger constructed? Do patties come from McDonalds or
Burger King suppliers? What about the buns? What about everything else? Are
side orders like fries and drinks going to be available.

\- If McDonalds and Burger King cross-promote different specific brands like
Coke or Pepsi or Heinz or Del Monte, who do they use?

I'd really like to know how this would work out.

~~~
forgettableuser
It reminds me of Who Framed Roger Rabbit. It had lot of rules dictated by
Disney and Warner Bros. For example, Bugs Bunny and Mickey Mouse had to have
the same number of lines and same amount of screen time.

